

Javascript Stroke Recognizer - michaelkscott
http://depts.washington.edu/aimgroup/proj/dollar/

======
ecounysis
Funny story: When I first saw this headline, I thought it was something to
help people recognize the symptoms of a stroke. It could have have been
something that runs on a mobile device and detects "sudden problems with
walking or balance." <http://www.webmd.com/stroke/guide/stroke-symptoms>

